
Show HN: Dist – Manage and distribute essential information (on any webpage) - acoyfellow
https://di.st
======
acoyfellow
Hi HN- looking for feedback and crit of this initial product and service. If
you have any questions or comments, I'd be glad to field them.

PS: here's a 3min read on Medium on why I built Dist:
[https://medium.com/@distHQ/why-i-built-di-st-
dfff0f1ba3de#.r...](https://medium.com/@distHQ/why-i-built-di-st-
dfff0f1ba3de#.rem8403lb)

